
QRCP: Transfer files to mobile device by scanning a QR code from the terminal - daw___
https://github.com/claudiodangelis/qrcp
======
daw___
Author here, this is a refactoring of qr-filetransfer, already discussed in
the past [0].

Here's how it works: qrcp binds a web server to the address of your Wi-Fi
network interface on a random port and creates a handler for it. The default
handler serves the content and exits the program when the transfer is
complete. When used to receive files, qrcp serves an upload page and handles
the transfer.

The tool prints a QR code that encodes the text:

    
    
      http://{address}:{port}/{random_path}
    

Most QR apps can detect URLs in decoded text and act accordingly (i.e. open
the decoded URL with the default browser), so when the QR code is scanned the
content will begin downloading by the mobile browser.

To send one or more files (or directories):

    
    
      qrcp /path/to/file
      # Or
      qrcp send /path/to/file
    

To receive one or more files:

    
    
      qrcp receive --output ~/Downloads
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647977)

------
RMPR
This is the feature I'm missing the most from KDE Connect, transferring from
Computer to mobile, I ended up using syncthing with a 'send_to_mobile' folder,
not the main purpose but... it works.

~~~
jraph
I often transfer files from the computer to the phone using KDE Connect.
Right-click on a file in Dolphin > send to device. Many KDE apps also have a
similar share button. I don't know how it works in other desktop environments.

~~~
RMPR
I use a WM, not a DE, that's maybe why, anyway, I didn't see anything in the
KDE connect settings.

~~~
jraph
I haven't tried but you most certainly can use

    
    
        kdeconnect-cli --share <path>
    

Upvoting you to increase the chance you notice my comment.

~~~
RMPR
Was a bit confused by the fact that you need to input the absolute path to the
file, but when I send it I can manage to find where it goes in my device.

------
hawski
That is nice and delightfully simple.

When I saw the title I thought, that it will transfer a file entirely via
continuous QR code scanning. But it would be probably too error prone and too
slow, especially without a back channel to signify acks.

Maybe such a thing could work between two phones facing each other screens
using front cameras. I wonder how fast could it practically get.

~~~
val_deleplace
See [https://github.com/divan/txqr](https://github.com/divan/txqr) for this
use case. Other probably exist. It can be useful sometimes to not bother with
any network at all, e.g. an international museum machine streaming map and
documentation for tourists.

------
anderspitman
Nice. I like that it goes over your local network and has a way to reverse
transfer from the remote browser.

